# Private Security chokes deaf man "suspected" of shoplifting



## nuckfumbertheory (Aug 11, 2010)

!



private security abusing their power and using it for violent means. you can help me speak out against this by calling the store



XXI
6801 Hollywood Blvd
#1C-134
Los Angeles, CA 90028
Neighborhood: Hollywood

(323) 462-8500
www.forever21.com

and asking for the name of the security company they use. They have not been releasing that information to the public. We need the name of the security company so we can call and ask them how they plan on handling the situation where their "guards" (read: thugs) feel they can assault innocent people and choke them without any real cause. 

Help out with this. Phones are powerful weapons in the right situation.

Thanks,

Jeremiah


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 11, 2010)

wow that fucking pissed me the fuck off! dude..... if i had a phone id be callin up their asses and givin them a fucking mouthful.


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Aug 11, 2010)

Right on, tell your friends.


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Aug 11, 2010)

213 741 8906 is the number of the legal dept they gave me. you can call and leave a message saying that you won't feel safe in their stores unless they get rid of this security company.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 11, 2010)

sweeeet. hopefully they do get rid of them. lil fuckers!


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 8, 2010)

nuckfumbertheory said:


> 213 741 8906 is the number of the legal dept they gave me. you can call and leave a message saying that you won't feel safe in their stores unless they get rid of this security company.


 

I told them both myself and the anarchist community won't feel safe shoplifting from Forever 21 anymore.


----------



## Amish (Sep 8, 2010)

notconnerR said:


> I told them both myself and the anarchist community won't feel safe shoplifting from Forever 21 anymore.


lol
me and my friend were just down there 2-3days ago will be giving them a call as son as i get minutes tommorow


----------

